# How to convert stereo to split mono tracks in logic?



## squashteam

I feel like I'm missing something because I assumed this would be straight forward. 

Editor sent me a stereo file with dialog on the left channel and temp music on the right channel. I would like to be able to split this into 2 mono tracks so I can mute temp music when necessary. I use Logic X - what is the best method? Any tips appreciated!


----------



## Alex Fraser

Away from the Mac now but maybe..
Pan left > bounce in place
Pan right > bounce in place?

Bounce to new tracks then flip the new tracks from stereo to mono.


----------



## nordicguy

There's surely a slicker way doing it, but here's may be a solution.
-Drag the stereo track into your Project.
-Duplicate the channel (command-D) just created when dragging the stereo track.
-Make an alias of your stereo track onto this just duplicated channel.
-Pan one channel hard L and the other one hard R.
-Send the output of those two tracks to bus-(x) and bus-(y) respectively.
-Turn those two busses to mono.


----------



## squashteam

Thanks! Both of these methods work - and they are pretty easy so that's a plus. I do wonder though if there is a buried feature that simply breaks stereo into 2 mono. It seems the reverse is possible - I have input 2 mono tracks as interleaved stereo - so why wouldn't it go the other way?


----------



## nordicguy

If you go to the Browser where your audio files appeared you can:
-select them->Audio File menu->Copy/Convert File(s)...
Then, there'll be a field untitled Stereo Conversion offering:
No change - Split to interleaved - interleaved to Split.
Is this what you'r looking for?


----------

